# Pork belly?



## JC in GB (Aug 1, 2019)

I ordered pork belly for some bacon and thought I was getting 4 skinless bellies.  What I got were a box full of these. 








They are like ends or something.  Can I still make bacon with these?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2019)

A: Where did you order them and how much.

B: that top one looks flat out like pork belly to me..


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2019)

They look like sections of full bellies.
Skin them like you would the skin off a fish fillet.
Then yeah, make bacon.

And turn the skin into yummy cracklins.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 1, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> A: Where did you order them and how much.
> 
> B: that top one looks flat out like pork belly to me..



I got them from gfs.  I think I may have ordered the wrong thing.

Some are thick and would make good bacon.  Some are thin and would make some sorry looking slices.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> They look like sections of full bellies.
> Skin them like you would the skin off a fish fillet.
> Then yeah, make bacon.
> 
> And turn the skin into yummy cracklins.



Yeah I love pork cracklins..


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I got them from gfs.  I think I may have ordered the wrong thing.
> 
> Some are thick and would make good bacon.  Some are thin and would make some sorry looking slices.



Man...mine won't do that..I might need to go in on some with you.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2019)

Thick or thin, make bacon.
Thick for slices, thin for chunking/chopping and putting into everything.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, I got 4 of the 8 pieces curing in the fridge.   I made 3 of them simple brown sugar and salt.  I made one of them brown sugar, molasses, and salt.  Can't wait to taste the molasses bacon.

I used the 10% brine method for the cure.  I used Disco's salt and sugar ratios as I think that gives the best flavor balance of salt/sugar. Using the 10% brine made bagging and sealing a lot easier.  Put the belly pieces in a vacuum bag and evacuated most of the air before sealing.

Should be ready in 8 days but I am going to cure them for 10 days as it is the only time I can finish the bacon.

This is the first time I will be using the 10% brine method for belly bacon.  It worked well for the Canadian style bacon I made.

Will post some pics after cure is done.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'll be waiting.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2019)

Watching


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 2, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> A: Where did you order them and how much.
> 
> B: that top one looks flat out like pork belly to me..



Yes, as I took them out of the vacuum bag, they look like any other pork belly.  I just expected a full belly and not ones portioned out in approximately 1 kg packs.

They actually worked out very well as I didn't have to do any trimming for my own bags.

The proof will be in the pudding as they say though...

JC


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Yes, as I took them out of the vacuum bag, they look like any other pork belly.  I just expected a full belly and not ones portioned out in approximately 1 kg packs.
> 
> They actually worked out very well as I didn't have to do any trimming for my own bags.
> 
> ...



You need to tell me the pricing..I've legitimately asked at Appleton GFS and got a blank stare... LOL


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 2, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> You need to tell me the pricing..I've legitimately asked at Appleton GFS and got a blank stare... LOL



I think I understand your issue with GFS now.  I made a store account under Packers and Ribs BBQ.

I then use that account to order meat online for delivery to the store.

Stuff that is never in the store you can order, like pork bellies, tri-tips, etc.

I paid $2.99/lb for those pork belly pieces.

I usually order my meat by the case so I will get 8 pork shoulders or 9 racks of spareribs at a time.  They come fresh so I order them for the day I want to use them and freeze the rest.  It has worked out great so far.  The meat I get has been very fresh.

You should make a business name and sign up.  Shopping GFS online is great.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I think I understand your issue with GFS now.  I made a store account under Packers and Ribs BBQ.
> 
> I then use that account to order meat online for delivery to the store.
> 
> ...



Heck! I thought you needed to pay etc etc for a business acct!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 2, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Heck! I thought you needed to pay etc etc for a business acct!



Nope.  Just sign up.  No fees, tax ID or anything like that needed.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Nope.  Just sign up.  No fees, tax ID or anything like that needed.



Does the business sub type even matter for this? I never poked around the business account stuff!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 2, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Does the business sub type even matter for this? I never poked around the business account stuff!



Nope..  Just need a name for the account.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 2, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Nope..  Just need a name for the account.



And now I need a much bigger project fridge and freezer.. LOL!


----------

